# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  another one...

## Rozzy

Did the words that spilled from my lips show you the truth about all?
Did my hand that rested on yours lift you up from your fall?
so deep the hurt is that escapes from your eyes.
your heart blocking truth, and accepting all lies.
how horrid this world that has hurt you so,
its shallow rules keep you roped in despair.
despising all who love you only deepens the pain,
it gets to be too much too bear.
don't let your bitterness fool you into giving up dear,
keep your self steady for there's no more to fear.

----------


## Jeff777

Very deep, and...saddening aorozco.   ::o:

----------


## Rozzy

::D: 

thank you, just as i intended...  :tongue2: 

i try to write nice ones... but they just end up sucking. *what i mean by nice is ones that aren't about sadness and such...   :tongue2:

----------

